

Virtual Reality, The Empathy Machine - _pius
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/01/what-it-feels-like/

======
vonnik
One of the biggest potential gains from VR will be to lead people toward
empathy, to resocialize those that have cut themselves off from society.
There's huge potential here for healing, and for making people more
comfortable with and connected to others. Constine's title reminds me of the
empathy box in "Do Androids Dream...", even though that more empathizing with
one guy than with everyone.

------
sciguy77
I have a Gear VR, and the recent video about Syrian refugees was eye-opening.

That said, while watching 3D video I can't help but be irked by the bad
stitching, judder, and overall blurriness. This technology is awesome, and the
potential is crazy, but there's still a way to go before its mass-market ready
IMO.

------
machrider
You know what other technology enables this kind of perspective-sharing?
Books. :)

~~~
ArekDymalski
You are absolutely right. But the so called books technology is disrspected
because of: \- unintuitive interface \- steep learning curve \- low social-
sharing factor \- insufficient VC capital interest

;)

